# [Starship Troopers] Wheeler's Wildcats HQ



## Gomez (Jul 15, 2005)

The United Citizens’ Federation (UCF), a perfect model
of an ordered society, is under attack. Bugs, the soldiers of
an aggressive alien race known as the Arachnids, have reemerged
with a devastating strike on the sovereign territory
of Pluto. The death toll was high, but we have the tools
and the talent to take this war into their caves and burrows
and make them pay. With the greatest weapons and armour
mankind has ever made, we will prevail. We will not leave
one bug alive; we can kill them all. We must kill them all.

How Can I Help?

You have already taken the first step towards citizenship.
By joining the Strategically Integrated Coalition of Nations
(SICON) and signing up for military service, you have
already sent a message to our enemies. We are all ready to
do our part. You have just agreed to become part of the
greatest fighting force the universe has ever seen. Every one
of you is a hero. Every one of you carries the fate of the
United Citizens’ Federation on your shoulders. Your choice
to stand up and stand proud is a clear signal to all that you
are the best and the brightest that our race has to offer and
that with your help, Earth cannot fail!

You have a long and glorious career ahead of you in SICON,
recruit! You will have the opportunity to work with some
of the most advanced technologies ever produced and wield
the most powerful weapons in the universe. You will be
able to march into battle protected by the best armour in
existence, safe from harm while you lay the enemies of the
Federation low. You will have the finest vehicles at your
command, from combat suits to star-spanning spaceships
with more firepower than a battalion of troopers. You can
take command of your own squad once you prove yourself,
leading the war effort and writing your name in the pages
of history!


*S E R V I C E
G U A R A N T E E S
C I T I Z E N S H I P !*


----------



## Elocin (Jul 15, 2005)

I would not mind gettign in on this as I LOVED the movie, the book was freaking awesome and the cartoon was better than them all.

I do not currently have the book but that can be easily fixed.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi! I am Gomez and I am starting a Play by Post game of Mongoose Publishings _Starship Troopers RPG._ I am looking for 4-6 players to begin the game as raw recruits in the Moble Infantry straight out of boot camp (1st Level). Your squad will see action in the Pluto Campaign. 

This will be a military style game but I hope to mix in some other activities to keep the game fresh and exciting. I would like the game to be fast paced so frequent posting would be nice.   

If you don't have the rules, you can check out the Starship Troopers RPG Preview for some ideas about the game. I can help people create their characters. 

Character Abilities will be generated using 2d6+6. I will roll your character's starting stats and give you the results. There will be a standard equipement package given each trooper and depending on the mission addition equipement will be provided in game. 

I reserve the right to pick and choose my players. You don't need a 2 page background but try and give me something interesting to work with.   

I will be using elements from the Book, Moive, and Animated Series. Though like the RPG I  will lean towards the Animated Series. I will also throw in my own touches so don't think you know everything just because you have read the book and see the movie and animated series.   

One Rule from the Lt.


*Ok You Apes! Any Questions! *


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

You linked the FAQ, not the Preview. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gomez (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You linked the FAQ, not the Preview.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks. I fixed it.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 15, 2005)

Count me definitely intersted! I will have a short write-up later. (Have to go in for a performance review! Ha! If they only knew.)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2005)

Must... resist...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 15, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Must... resist...




_"BOBITRON! You have 20 seconds to get your butt out here.....who's under there? Okay, make that ten minutes!!"   _ 

Come one _Bobitron_ you know that you cannot resist.! Hey where is _The Shaman_? He should be jumping at the chance to get into this game.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm stalking you too, guys.  But I fear my will is strong, and my plate is pretty much full.  
But if there's an alt list going, you can stick me back there with all the near-sighted, flat-footed supply unit goobs.
I'll be lurking.
TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't have the book and don't plan on getting it any time soon. Is that a good excuse?


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 16, 2005)

that sucks because I don't have the book but loved the movie (haven't read the novels) and think this would be a great game.  Plus, I'm in another of your games and enjoying that greatly.  (Counts his pennies
1
2
3
4
5... no wait, that's lint
5
6
7
...


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd def. be interested in this game.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds interesting.  However, I've never read the book, seen the series (Never heard about it till now), just the movie.

Still...


----------



## Micar Sin (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm highly interested in this...I actually have the Starship Troopers book on order right now and it should be in later this week. I've also read the book, seen the movie, and own the Roughnecks series


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 18, 2005)

LOVE to!! I have the book and would love to play. Will post a character later tonight


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 18, 2005)

OK earlier then I thought  here is Rock, newest M.I. just out of Basic Training....


*Rock*; Marcus Eckensberger (Male); Class/Level M.I. Trooper 1; HP 16; Init +2; Defense 21 (DR4); BAB/Grapple +1/+4; Ranged Attack +2; Melee Attack +4; Fort +5; Ref +2; Will +1; Move 35ft; Prestige +1; AP 5; XP0

STR 17 (+3), DEX: 13 (+1), CON: 16 (+3), INT: 10 (+0), WIS: 12 (+1), CHA: 11 (+0)

SPECIAL ABILITY: On the Bounce (+5ft Move, +1 Initiative)

SKILLS: Acrobatics +2, Athletics +7, Knowledge: Tactics +4, Perception +5, Stealth +5, Survival +3

FEATS: Advanced Firearm Proficiency, Brawl, Burst Fire, Point Blank Shot, Power Armor Proficiency, Simple Firearm Proficiency 

Languages: German, Military Hand Sign 

STANDARD OUTFIT (encumbrance: 20lbs) 
Unarmed Punch (attack +5, damage/nonlethal 1d6+3, crit 20)
Combat Knife (attack +4, damage 1d4+3, crit 19-20, Rng 20ft/4sq, SZ small, Wt 1lb)
Brunhamm TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol (attack +2, damage 2d6+1, crit 20, Rng 50ft/10sq, ROF S, Mag 15, SZ small, Wt 3lb)
Morita TW-203-a Rifle (attack +2, damage 2d8+1, crit 20, Rng 125ft/25, ROF S, A (Burst), Mag 30, SZ large, Wt 7lb) 
M-1A4 Power Armor (Def +9, DR 4, Speed: Base, Wt 190lb)
Combat Belt (2lb) with 3 extra clips of TW-203-a ammo 
Lizard Line (3 lb)
Day’s worth of Food, and two Canteens (3 lb)

Marcus was born and grew up in Berlin, in the Central European Zone II. His father, Hans, was ex-M.I. whom retired after his lost his left arm and leg during one of the many Mormon uprisings/civil disorders of the early century. His mother was a civilian who he meet after he mustered out, and they were married within six months of meeting each other. Marcus had mostly happy memories of his youth, and grew up on the tales of the Mobile Infantry and the glory of the United Citizen’s Federation. So of course he joined up as soon as he was 18, and has only recently gotten out of Basic Training. 

Marcus has always been very big for his age, and even now is still growing a bit as his muscles filled out after Basic Training. He is basically a happy-go-lucky fellow, friendly with all, but not overly popular. He has never really known the ‘right words’ to get others to be drawn to him and he is not overly smart. But he knows this and is not looking to run anything, he is perfectly happy to follow orders and do what he is told. 

Name: Marcus Eckensberger
Birthplace: Berlin, Central European Zone II 
Call-sign: Rock
Age: 18
Height: 6’ 2” 
Weight: 208 lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Any Distinguishing marks/scares: none


----------



## Falkus (Jul 19, 2005)

Color me interested, but I don't have the rules. I'm interested in playing an engineer type character.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Krude there Gomez, I re-read that you wanted to Roll the stats... do we get to arrange them as we wish?? IF so I will still play the basic character (Rock) and use his two best stats for Str and Con... sorry about that 

Falkus if you go to the place the Gomez post for the Preview you can get the basics for the game...check it out


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Krude there Gomez, I re-read that you wanted to Roll the stats... do we get to arrange them as we wish?? IF so I will still play the basic character (Rock) and use his two best stats for Str and Con... sorry about that
> 
> Falkus if you go to the place the Gomez post for the Preview you can get the basics for the game...check it out




Your roll for stats is fine. I trust you Karl!   

Everyone, you can roll your own stats if you wish . 

Sorry that I have been busy for the past few days. Two kid's birthdays and an anniversary can to that!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Karl,

You have read the book. What do you think about the Call Signs? They did not have them in the book, movie, or CGI series. I wonder why they put them into the RPG?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> You have read the book. What do you think about the Call Signs? They did not have them in the book, movie, or CGI series. I wonder why they put them into the RPG?




Yea I think that is a bit added in from some modern military stuff, giving people nick names etc. Some people it is just easier then trying to say their last name (like my characters ) but I don't mind if we don't use them... I noticed that they did use the callsigns in the Comic book put out by Mongoose, a Blaze of Glory (its B&W and not to bad). I am trying to remember if the Dark Horse Comics had callsigns? There were not very many of them (two or three limited run stories as I remember) and can't remember...

_Personally_ I kind of like them... but I am not that worried if we drop them


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea I think that is a bit added in from some modern military stuff, giving people nick names etc. Some people it is just easier then trying to say their last name (like my characters ) but I don't mind if we don't use them... I noticed that they did use the callsigns in the Comic book put out by Mongoose, a Blaze of Glory (its B&W and not to bad). I am trying to remember if the Dark Horse Comics had callsigns? There were not very many of them (two or three limited run stories as I remember) and can't remember...
> 
> _Personally_ I kind of like them... but I am not that worried if we drop them




I don't mind using them. It just struck me as kinda odd. *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Elocin (Jul 19, 2005)

I am going to have to bow out of this one dang it.  Good luck all.


----------



## kyloss (Jul 19, 2005)

I would love to play, still no clue for character concept yet, I'll read the preview and get back with one this evening. But i am thinking either neodog handler or marauder driver if possible, brother was mi he was visiting from pluto when the bugs landed, he couldnt go home so stayed with distant relatives on earth til old enough to join up( not sure how long ago pluto invaded, if recent, then joined up right away.)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Bobby Sands
Bobby grew up in a lower class ghetto of a major metropolitan city.  His parents where proud people, but not very bright, gullible even.  The parents where strict followers of the Government and its policies.  This resulted in his family being persecuted by many outside influences. 

Bobby rebelled against his first his parents, than his school and lastly, authority.  The rebellion against authority was his biggest transgression.  Bobby was well on his way to being a gangster.  He dropped out of school and hung out with other lowlifes.  He did some petty crimes but was lucky enough to never get caught.  

His luck failed when he joined in a crime ridden rebellion against authority.  Having been caught, Bobby was arrested and set in a holding cell before his trial.  One of the people on the prosecution team was a recently retired soldier.  He saw similarities between himself and Bobby.  Talking with Bobby, the former soldier realized that Bobby was nothing more than an ignorant pawn.  This former soldier worked with the judge on Bobby’s sentencing.  Join the military or go to jail.  Bobby eagerly enlisted.  During boot training Bobby was usually last in everything.  Infect, there was discussion of sending him through again.  However, Bobby had some sort of epiphany and bucked up and successfully passed.

So not having any books, what is next?  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=119743  I missed where you said you would roll them gomez.  I am ready for the stats.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

Unfortunately I have to remove myself from this game (or at least the possibility I would be chosen). Work and Grad school are starting to kick me in an undesired location. :\  This beginning to be a really bad vacation!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> I would love to play, still no clue for character concept yet, I'll read the preview and get back with one this evening. But i am thinking either neodog handler or marauder driver if possible, brother was mi he was visiting from pluto when the bugs landed, he couldnt go home so stayed with distant relatives on earth til old enough to join up( not sure how long ago pluto invaded, if recent, then joined up right away.)




As we are starting at 1st level, you could be working towards the neodog handler but not qualify yet (it is a Prestige Class). I think you need to be around 5th level to make it, requiring Handle Animal 5 or more Ranks, Persuasion 6 or more ranks, and Survival 8 or more ranks, and have to have the Tracking Feat. Handle Animals and Persuasion are Cross-Class Skills for Mobile Infantry BUT at 5th level you get Advantage Training that lets you choose two non-class skills to be class skills. I kind of wish there was one of those at 1st level also BUT oh well  

So to quality you would want to take a few ranks in one or both of those before 5th, so that you can raise them up right away and then qualify at 6th level. 

The other Prestige Classes are – Comms Technician, Engineer, Field Medic, Marauder Driver, Officer Cadet, Sniper and Veteran. All but Sniper and Veteran require you to be around 5th level before you can qualify (Sniper is 7th and Veteran is 10th), and you do have to plan a bit for them. 

Much of the game is Similar to D20 Modern with some important changes. Hit Points = your Constitution at 1st level and you get +2 (or less) each level after that.

Mobile Infantry start with two basic Feats, plus their basic training (Advance Firearm Proficiency, Powered Armor Proficiency and Simple Firearm Proficiency) a Bonus Feat (limited to mostly shooting/combat feats) and *On the Bounce* that adds +5ft to Base Move (35ft) and +1 to your Initiative. Most of the Feats are similar to those found in D20 Modern (so you have Double Tap and Burst fire, and Great Fortitude, and Dodge, Point Blank Shot, etc) 

If you look at the Preview you will see the Skill List is shortened. Mobile Infantry get (5 +Int) x4 skill points at first level and their Class Skills are: Acrobatics (DEX), Athletics (STR), Computer Use (INT), Drive (DEX), Knowledge (Alien Species) (INT), Knowledge (Tactics) (INT), Perception (WIS), Repair (INT), Stealth (DEX), Survival (WIS), and Technical (any one) (INT)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> So not having any books, what is next?  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=119743  I missed where you said you would roll them gomez.  I am ready for the stats.




Note he said we could roll them, you roll 2d6+6 six times and arrange them as you will  see my notes above for some more of the basics... what kind of trooper do you want to go for??

The character I created, Rock, is going towards a Veteran basic grunt (no other PrC)... someday


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

I will see if Gomez accepts my invisible castle roll.  I was checking out the preview.  I thought comms and engineer you could enter as a level 1.    At this level being a basic MI is the only choice.  Going into Comms and officer canidate looks promising.

Copying heavy from Karl Green's sheet.

Pokey; Bobby Sands (Male); Class/Level M.I. Trooper 1; HP 17; Init +2; Defense 23 (DR4); BAB/Grapple +1/+5; Ranged Attack +5; Melee Attack +5; Fort +5; Ref +4; Will +0; Move 35ft; Prestige +1; AP 8; XP0

STR 18 (+4), DEX: 17 (+3), CON: 17 (+3), INT: 13 (+1), WIS: 11 (+0), CHA: 17 (+3)

SPECIAL ABILITY: On the Bounce (+5ft Move, +1 Initiative)

SKILLS: Acrobatics 2 (+6), Athletics 2 (+6), Knowledge: Tactics 4 (+5), Perception 4 (+4), Repair 1 (+2) Stealth 3 (+7), Survival 4 (+4), Knowledge (History and Moral Philosophy) 0,  Persuastion 4 (+7)

FEATS: Advanced Firearm Proficiency, Brawl, Precise Fire, Point Blank Shot, Power Suit Proficiency, Simple Firearm Proficiency 

Languages: English, Gaelic, Military Hand Sign 

STANDARD OUTFIT (encumbrance: 20lbs) 
Unarmed Punch (attack +5, damage/nonlethal 1d6+4, crit 20)
Combat Knife (attack +5, damage 1d4+4, crit 19-20, Rng 20ft/4sq, SZ small, Wt 1lb)
Brunhamm TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol (attack +4, damage 2d6+3, crit 20, Rng 50ft/10sq, ROF S, Mag 15, SZ small, Wt 3lb)
Morita TW-203-a Rifle (attack +4, damage 2d8+3, crit 20, Rng 125ft/25, ROF S, A (Burst), Mag 30, SZ large, Wt 7lb) 
M-1A4 Power Armor (Def +9, DR 4, Speed: Base, Wt 190lb)
Combat Belt (2lb) with 3 extra clips of TW-203-a ammo 
Lizard Line (3 lb)
Day’s worth of Food, and two Canteens (3 lb)

Name: Bobby Sands
Birthplace: Belfast 
Call-sign: Pokey
Age: 18
Height: 6’ 6” 
Weight: 230 lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Black
Any Distinguishing marks/scares: A few


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Pokey; Bobby Sands (Male); Class/Level M.I. Trooper 1





 WOW great rolls (rock does not feel so rocky any more )... anyway, some quick NOTES... Your Defense would be 23 (10 +Armor +DEX +Class Defense). Your Grapple is +5, Ranged is +4, Melee +5. Your Saves would be Fort +5, Ref +4, and Will +0. Your Action Points would be 8 (CHA/2 round down). You don't have to take the same Feats  and as for Weapons (Standard Equip) in SST RPG, you get to Add your DEX mod to Ranged Attack Damage (so your Morita TW-203-a Rifle would be Attack +4 and Damage 2d8+3, etc)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

But rember this 'Pokey' is an under achiever.  He does what he has to.  He does not want to join, but was forced.  He almost failed out, but was convinced otherwise.  I assume he and Rock would be classmates.  Rock would be out trying to win, Pokey would be just kicking back and hanging out at the end of the pack.  Pokey met minimum standards, and that was it.

So Rock will still be the Rock.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> But rember this 'Pokey' is an under achiever.  He does what he has to.  He does not want to join, but was forced.  He almost failed out, but was convinced otherwise.  I assume he and Rock would be classmates.  Rock would be out trying to win, Pokey would be just kicking back and hanging out at the end of the pack.  Pokey met minimum standards, and that was it.
> 
> So Rock will still be the Rock.




 hehe I am just kidding I don't mind that much, I will still play Rock the way I set him up... OH, and your Languages - you get your Native, English (standard I think it is called) and bonus Languages equal to your INT mod. After that you have to spend a Feat to get any more (and I messed up with Rock and gave him one extra)


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Karl for the help and information!   

Some additional rules that differ from d20 Modern. 

*Defense Bonus:* The characters bonus to their Defense Value. The Character's Dexterity modifier and equipment bonus may also apply.

*Hit Points:* A 1st level character gets his Constitution score as his starting hit points as a Mobile Infantry Trooper. Civilians only gain half this value or five, whichever is higher. When advancing a level you gain that classes hit points without adding your character's constitution bonus. For a Mobile Infantry Trooper that is 2 hp.

*Prestige Bonus:* The characters base Reputation bonus. Adds a bonus to getting additional equipment and how well known you are.

*Action Points:* Mobile Infantry Troopers gain Action Points equal to 1/2 their Charisma Score rounded down. A new Point is gained at every even numbered character Level. Action points stay spent until you gain a level when they are refreshed. Action points can be used to alter a d20 roll used to make an attack, a skill check; an ability check, a level check or saving throw. Use a class feature or feat during your turn for which the expenditure of one action Point is required. Force a successful check when trying to stabilize after being reduced to negative hit points, this act may result in the expenditure of more than one action point. Normally you may only spend one action point in a round. 

*Dexterity Modifier:* Your Dexterity stat modifier also adds to damage with ranged weapons.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> at 5th level you get Advantage Training that lets you choose two non-class skills to be class skills. I kind of wish there was one of those at 1st level also BUT oh well




I like Karl's suggestion here. 

Ok, this is a house rule for the game. The Advantage Training lets you change one Cross Class skill into a Class skill at 1st and 5th level. Let's consider it extra training from Boot Camp.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok here are the people who have shown interest in the game. 

*Karl Green
Ranger Rick
kyloss
Falkus
Cursed Quinn
Micar Sin
Vendetta
*


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I like Karl's suggestion here.
> 
> Ok, this is a house rule for the game. The Advantage Training lets you change one Cross Class skill into a Class skill at 1st and 5th level. Let's consider it extra training from Boot Camp.




EXCELLENT... that is kind of what I was thinking... it does not matter much to Rock as he is going for Veteran  but maybe... hmm


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess I am not sure about Athletics, but I am not sure what cross skills there might be.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I guess I am not sure about Athletics, but I am not sure what cross skills there might be.




Well Athletics combines Climb, Jump and Swim AND it is a Class Skill for M.I.'s 

The Preview has a list of all the skills... for a cross-class skill I would go for either one you are interested in OR if you are thinking about a PrC


----------



## Micar Sin (Jul 20, 2005)

I should have the book in my hands tommorow or the next day. i'll try and have a character concept up tonight or tommorow!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

If you don't have the book and need help making a character just give me a basic background and what you are looking to play and we can work on it together.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

Dana 'Red' Knight
Age: 19
Description: Dana stands at five foot six, with blue eyes, and red hair cut to MI standards. Not pretty at the best of times, she's usually got a face and uniform covered in grease or various other substances that those who work around machinery get covered it. Pretty much the only time she doesn't have a mechanical tool in her hand is when she's got an assault rifle in it.

Background: Growing up in New York, in a middle class family, Dana was never stood out academically, eventually choosing to opt out of high school and get a technical vocation degree in mechanics.

She never had very many friends growing up, prefering to take things apart and put them together again in her spare time. That was, when she wasn't watching the various propaganda that the government put out about the MI. It was the only thing that distracted her from her interest in all things mechanical.

Everybody who knew her when she was young knew that she didn't fit in, and nobody was surprised when after she received her techincal degree at the age of 18, instead of finding a civilian job, when to the nearest recruting center, and signed up for a tour of duty with the mobile infantry, shooting for a position as engineer and demolitions expert in training.


----------



## Micar Sin (Jul 20, 2005)

Jack 'Dog' Calhoun

Jack was raised in the tiny town of Blaine in the south eastern region of North America. His father, Mitch, lost his right foot in the service, and his older sister, Jenny 'Ribs' Calhoun is currently a Marauder-9 operator, so there was little doubt about Jack joining the Mobile Infantry in their footsteps. Raised in the country, Jack learned a good deal about hunting and setting traps, as well as handling hunting dogs.  Laid back almost to the point of being laconic, he prefers to let his actions speak for themselves, and isnt above showing up a mouthy braggart on the firing range...

Age: 18
Height: 6'0"
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue
Weight: 155 lbs
Call Sign: Dog
Scars/marks: 3 parallel slash marks across his face, diagonally from left forehead to right cheek. Described as coming from 'one mean son of a pricker bush'

stats: (I can reroll using invisible castle or the board roller if you prefer Gomez)

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 11 (0)

Hit points: 16
Action points: 5
skill points: 28

Hoping to go either Neodog handler or sniper with this one most likely. hope to have the book in my hands later today.. (not jonesing for it or anything  )


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well Athletics combines Climb, Jump and Swim AND it is a Class Skill for M.I.'s
> 
> The Preview has a list of all the skills... for a cross-class skill I would go for either one you are interested in OR if you are thinking about a PrC




Thanks, I read the class skills of a MI.  I was wondering what other skills there are.
Change tack,
What are the pre reqs for becoming an officer?  I might as well be working on that pathway.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Thanks, I read the class skills of a MI.  I was wondering what other skills there are.
> Change tack,
> What are the pre reqs for becoming an officer?  I might as well be working on that pathway.




*Officer Cadet*
Requirements:
Charisma 13+
Any 4 feats
Skills: Knowledge (Tactics) 8 ranks, Knowledge (History and Moral Philosophy) 5 ranks, Perception 8 ranks, Persuastion 8 ranks. 
Prestige Bonus +5 or more.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

What are the prerequisites for engineer?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> What are the prerequisites for engineer?




*Moble Infantry Engineer*
Requirements:
Skills: Technical (electrical) 5 ranks, Technical (mechanical) 5 ranks, Repair 5 ranks
Feats: Technical Expert (any), Gearhead.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Officer Cadet*
> Requirements:
> Charisma 13+
> Any 4 feats
> ...





Thank you very much.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

Two more questions:

Technical expert, I assume, gives a bonus to the techincal skill choosen, correct? And what technical skills are there?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Two more questions:
> 
> Technical expert, I assume, gives a bonus to the techincal skill choosen, correct? And what technical skills are there?




*Technical * [Int; Trained only] 
Categories: Chemical, Electrical, Mechanical, Structural
Each Category is a seperate skill. 

The *Technical Expert* feat gives you a +2 bonus with one technical skill and reduces the time to make a object by 25%. You can take the feat again in the same category and gain an additional +1 bonus and time is reduced by 50%.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

Dana Knight
Str: 11
Dex: 16
Con: 15
Int: 14
Wis: 13
Chr: 13

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=120254

HP: 15
AP: 6

Fort:  +4
Ref: +4
Will: +1

Computer use: 4 (8)
Demolitions: 2 (4)
Perception: 4 (5)
Repair: 4 (8)
Technical (electric): 4 (6)
Technical (mechanical): 4 (8) (bonus class skill)
Technical (structural): 2 (4)

Feats: Advanced firearms proficiency, power suit proficiency, simple firearms proficiency, gearhead, technical expert (mechanical), burst fire

Languages: English, military hand sign


----------



## kyloss (Jul 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> If you don't have the book and need help making a character just give me a basic background and what you are looking to play and we can work on it together.



Yes please. as far as character I am not that picky, looking to go into either of the prestige classed mentioned earlier( neodog handler or maurader pilot depending on other peoples choices) I tend to favor dex and int as stats normaly, but I am open if something else fits better for the future class plans. Definatly not an officer canidate but maybe working way up to Sgt. not so bad, but no dreams of leadership, just how to best keep his buddies alive, there about the only family he's got now.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> Yes please. as far as character I am not that picky, looking to go into either of the prestige classed mentioned earlier( neodog handler or maurader pilot depending on other peoples choices) I tend to favor dex and int as stats normaly, but I am open if something else fits




Well go ahead and generate some stats for me and we will start from there.  2d6+6 and place as you want.


----------



## kyloss (Jul 20, 2005)

str 14, dex 18, con 14, int 16, wis 10, cha 12(oh and any idea where i can find a fester portrait for an avatar)


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> str 14, dex 18, con 14, int 16, wis 10, cha 12(oh and any idea where i can find a fester portrait for an avatar)




Here are a few Fester avatars


----------



## kyloss (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you have a text link to the third image(one with light bulb) so I can set it as my avatar? I'm at work so I cant save anything, otherwise i would just upload it.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> Do you have a text link to the third image(one with light bulb) so I can set it as my avatar? I'm at work so I cant save anything, otherwise i would just upload it.





http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=21225&stc=1


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Here are some possible ideas for your MI characters.

Medic
Chaplain
Marauder (Big powered suit/vehicle) Driver
Communications
Engineer
Neo Dog Handler
Sniper
Officer Cadet


All of these are prestige classes except for the Chaplain. In the Mobile Infantry everyone fights from the cook to the officers. So on ship or at camp you might be the cook but you still drop and fight as a regular solider with everyone else.

Of coarse you can just be a regular grunt!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot.

*Psychics*

Special Service Agent Core Class

Prestige Classes:
-Telepath
-Senser
-Memory Man
-Lucky Man


You can take the Psychic Talent feat and remain untrained or take Special Service Agent class levels. A single level can represent self-training and intuitive skill with psychic ability. Beyond first level requires focused external training. Characters with two or more levels of Special Service Agent cannot take any more levels of Mobile Infantry after reaching that point.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dana Knight
> Str: 11
> Dex: 16
> Con: 15
> ...




Looks good!


----------



## kyloss (Jul 20, 2005)

It said the file was biger than 5000 bytes which is smaller than 4.9k odd but whatever Ill just try saving it and uploading after I get to a computer i can upload from. Those psychic options look interesting, but im guessing would need a rearanging of scores, otherwise maurader or neodog look good depending on what everyone else chooses.


----------



## Einan (Jul 20, 2005)

Still need players?

I'd like to play the chaplain, with an eye toward Maurader driver.  

Name: Father Roger "Nails" McGuire
[sblock] Stats: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 17, Wis 13, Int 11, Cha 13 
Roll 1: 6, 5 = 17.
Roll 2: 2, 2 = 10.
Roll 3: 1, 6 = 13.
Roll 4: 3, 2 = 11.
Roll 5: 6, 4 = 16.
Roll 6: 1, 6 = 13.

HP: 17
AP: 6
FORT: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +3 (iron will)
Defense: 14, 23 in power armor

Skills: (20 skill points)
Acrobatics: +4 (1 rank)
Athletics: +1 (1 rank)
Drive: +5 (2 ranks)
Knowledge Theology and Philosophy: +4 (4 ranks, cross-class: If I can, I would like to designate this as my special cross-class class skill)
Perception: +5 (4 ranks)
Repair: +3 (3 ranks)
Survival: +4 (1 rank)
Technical (Electronics): +4 (4 ranks)

Feats:
Iron Will, Marauder Mastery, Mounted Weapons Prof. (?)

Melee: +1
Ranged: +4

Equipment:
*STANDARD OUTFIT* (encumbrance: 20lbs) 
 -Combat Knife (attack +x, damage 1d4+x, crit 19-20, Rng 20ft/4sq, SZ small, Wt 1lb) 
 -Brunhamm TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol (attack +x, damage 2d6+x, crit 20, Rng 50ft/10sq, ROF S, Mag 15, SZ small, Wt 3lb) 
 -Morita TW-203-a Rifle (attack +x, damage 2d8+x, crit 20, Rng 125ft/25, ROF S, A (Burst), Mag 30, SZ large, Wt 7lb) 
 -M-1A4 Power Armor (Def +9, DR 4, Speed: Base, Wt 190lb) 
 -Combat Belt (2lb) with 3 extra clips of TW-203-a ammo 
 -Lizard Line (3 lb) 
 -Day’s worth of Food, and two Canteens (3 lb)

Personal:
-symbol of faith
-holy book
[/sblock]

Father Roger "Nails" McGuire was born in south Boston, the fifth son of a former MI trooper.  He grew up as the youngest of five sons, getting the tar snuffed out of him at every occasion.  He was never a strong kid, but he was toughened up fast.  He became interested in religion and philosophy, especially the doctrine of service duriing high school.  He joined the MI at age 18, the fifth of his father's sons to do so, and has never regretted it yet. 

Personality: Slightly sarcastic, but always with a quick smile and a laugh, Nails gained his nickname because he wasn't the strongest or the smartest, but he surely was as tough as nails in Boot Camp.  

Hoo-ha!

 Einan


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

> I'd like to play the chaplain, with an eye toward Maurader driver.




Sort of a praise god and pass the ammo type of guy, eh?


----------



## kyloss (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like a couple of people interested in maurader so I think ill either go neodog  or psychic with some attribute rearrangements where apporiate


----------



## Einan (Jul 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Sort of a praise god and pass the ammo type of guy, eh?




Amen, brother, amen!

BTW, can anyone explain to me how you hide text behind a spoiler?

Einan


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Amen, brother, amen!
> 
> BTW, can anyone explain to me how you hide text behind a spoiler?
> 
> Einan




There are two ways to do that. 

spoiler   text    /spoiler     with [ ] around the spoiler and /spoiler

or 

sblock  text   /sblock       

Spoiler 1  



Spoiler



This just hides the message



Spoiler 1  [sblock] this has a button to show the hidden text [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> looks like a couple of people interested in maurader so I think ill either go neodog  or psychic with some attribute rearrangements where apporiate




If you go for the Neodog Handler, I would take one of the Skills as either Handle Animals or Persusion... you also need the Track feat.

IF you for for the Psychic (which are cool ) it is a WHOLE different class (the Special Service Agent)  at 1st level you get... 
Base Attack Bonus +0, Base Psychic Bonus +1; Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +2; Class Features: Base Abilities (_Foreboding, Hunch, Mental Focus_); Defense Bonus +1, Prestige Bonus +1
Class Skills (Skill Points at 1st 5 xInt Bonus): Computer Use (INT), Concentration (CON), Drive (DEX), Knowledge (any) (INT), Perception (WIS), Research (INT), and Technical (any) (INT)



Oh and *Einan* You need Technical (electronics) Rank 4 to take Maraudder Mastery


----------



## kyloss (Jul 20, 2005)

gomez already answered spoiler ? so instead what are his suggestions- psychic or neodog advancement path? or psychic into neodog?


----------



## Einan (Jul 20, 2005)

Doh!  Fixed!

Thanks for the heads-up!

Einan

[sblock] Just checking to see if this works... [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm going to pull out of this.  Looks like you have plenty of interest, and I have other things going on.  It does look interesting though.  Enjoy everyone.  I'm enjoying my Gomez game so far.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Still need players?
> 
> I'd like to play the chaplain, with an eye toward Maurader driver....





Chaplains do not carry weapons nor drive weaponary.  But than maybe they do in the future.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Chaplains do not carry weapons nor drive weaponary.  But than maybe they do in the future.




In Mobile Infantry EVERYONE fights... no one quites


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Here is the standard kit for a MI Trooper

*STANDARD OUTFIT* (encumbrance: 20lbs) 
-Combat Knife (attack +x, damage 1d4+x, crit 19-20, Rng 20ft/4sq, SZ small, Wt 1lb) 
-Brunhamm TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol (attack +x, damage 2d6+x, crit 20, Rng 50ft/10sq, ROF S, Mag 15, SZ small, Wt 3lb) 
-Morita TW-203-a Rifle (attack +x, damage 2d8+x, crit 20, Rng 125ft/25, ROF S, A (Burst), Mag 30, SZ large, Wt 7lb) 
-M-1A4 Power Armor (Def +9, DR 4, Speed: Base, Wt 190lb) 
-Combat Belt (2lb) with 3 extra clips of TW-203-a ammo 
-Lizard Line (3 lb) 
-Day’s worth of Food, and two Canteens (3 lb)


----------



## Einan (Jul 20, 2005)

Gomez, what's the standard religion in the SST future?  Generic monotheism?

Einan


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

> Chaplains do not carry weapons nor drive weaponary. But than maybe they do in the future




Its specifically mentioned in the book how the chaiplan drops with the rest of the crew, and how Rico couldn't imagine it being any other way, even though he'd been told how there used to be chaplains who didn't fight alongside the men.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Gomez, what's the standard religion in the SST future?  Generic monotheism?
> 
> Einan




You have all the standard religions and all the off shoots. A Chaplain even though he might be Buddist would serve as Chaplain for all the different religions present in his Platoon, etc...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Its specifically mentioned in the book how the chaiplan drops with the rest of the crew, and how Rico couldn't imagine it being any other way, even though he'd been told how there used to be chaplains who didn't fight alongside the men.




The Padre was a section leader to boot!


----------



## Einan (Jul 20, 2005)

Sweet. Nails'll be Catholic, then, with full qualifications to minister to all faiths. He'd carry a cross as his personal religious token.

I'm re-reading Heinlein's classic now, and it's got me raring to go. How far into the bug war are we? Has Buenos Aires bought it yet?

Einan

PS: What exactly do the Mounted weapons Prof and Marauder Mastery feats do?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

You know, I think I'm going to get a copy of the Starship Troopers RPG and start up a tabletop campaign of my own when I get back to uiniversity in septermber. I think I'll base it off of Terran Ascendancy, the Starship Troopers RTS for the PC.


----------



## Micar Sin (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, got my copy of the book today, finsihed my character. I'm going for sniper with this one. If I did anything wrong, let me know!

Jack 'Dog' Calhoun

Jack was raised in the tiny town of Blaine in the south eastern region of North America. His father, Mitch, lost his right foot in the service, and his older sister, Jenny 'Ribs' Calhoun is currently a Marauder-9 operator, so there was little doubt about Jack joining the Mobile Infantry in their footsteps. Raised in the country, Jack learned a good deal about hunting and setting traps, as well as handling hunting dogs. Laid back almost to the point of being laconic, he prefers to let his actions speak for themselves, and isn’t above showing up a mouthy braggart on the firing range...

Age: 18
Height: 6'0"
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue
Weight: 155 lbs
Call Sign: Dog
Scars/marks: 3 parallel slash marks across his face, diagonally from left forehead to right cheek. Described as coming from 'one mean son of a pricker bush'

stats:
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 11 (0)

Hit points: 16
Action points: 5
skill points: 28
Initiative: +6 (+1 class +4 dex +1 armor)
prestige: +1
Melee: +3 (+1 base +2 str)
ranged: +5 (+1 base +4 dex)
Defence Value: 24 (10 base+1 class+4 dex+ 9 armor) Without armor:15
movement: 35ft base

saves: fort: +5 (+2 base +3 con)
Ref: +5 (+1 base +4 dex)
Will: +1 (0 base +1 wis)

Featsoint Blank Shot, Precise Shot,far shot
Class abilities: on the bounce

Languages: English, Military hand signals

Skills: 28 skill points

Acrobatics: 8 (4 ranks + 4 dex)
Atheletics: 6 (4 ranks + 2 str)
Drive: 6 (2 ranks + 4 dex)
Knowledge: tactics: 4 (2 ranks + 2 int)
Perception: 5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)
Stealth: 8 (4 ranks + 4 dex)
Survival: 5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)
Technical: Mechanical: 6 (4 ranks + 2 int)

Equipment:

Morita TW-203-a
Morita TW-102-s
Combat Knife


----------



## kyloss (Jul 21, 2005)

Gomez, can you tell me a little bit about the psychic prestige classes


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2005)

Micar Sin said:
			
		

> Jack 'Dog' Calhoun




You get one more Feat (from 1st level MI Bonus Feat, plus your Base 2 for 1st level) and when you are wearing the Power Armor you get +1 more Initiative... otherwise good


----------



## Micar Sin (Jul 21, 2005)

Fixed now, thanks Karl


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

You are part of a new Squad formed up under the 1st Lt. John Wheeler, “Wheeler's Wildcats” (2nd Squad, Company C, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Regiment, 2nd Brigade, 5th Division, 7th Army of the Mobile Infantry). The Wildcats are assigned to the dropship _Alvin York_. Second Squad is mostly a new Squad formed of Raw Recruits (the players) under Sergeant James Hodge. 


I have posted a character thread. Please post your troopers here. 

I will work on characters this weekend and hopefully we can get started with your first combat drop next week.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> You are part of a new Squad formed up under the 1st Lt. John Wheeler, “Wheeler's Wildcats” (2nd Squad, Company C, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Regiment, 2nd Brigade, 5th Division, 7th Army of the Mobile Infantry). The Wildcats are assigned to the dropship _Alvin York_. Beta Squad is mostly a new Squad formed of Raw Recruits (the players) under Sergeant James Hodge.
> 
> 
> I have posted a character thread. Please post your troopers here.
> ...





Great, but you mention 2nd squad than you say beta.  I am a bit confused.

"...3rd Regiment, 2nd Brigade,..."Probabaly only need one of the two.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Great, but you mention 2nd squad than you say beta.  I am a bit confused.
> 
> "...3rd Regiment, 2nd Brigade,..."Probabaly only need one of the two.




Well lets go with 2nd Squad. I was equating Beta with 2nd. 

The Mobile Infantry Organization lists a Brigade as consisting of four Regiments.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Well lets go with 2nd Squad. I was equating Beta with 2nd.
> 
> The Mobile Infantry Organization lists a Brigade as consisting of four Regiments.




Damn, I am still stuck in the 20th century.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 23, 2005)

I assume that since this is on page 3 already, you have all the players you need already .  If that is the case, could you please put me on an alternate list?  If you do have room, I'd love to join up and kill some bugs.  

I do not have the rpg book, but I have read the novel and seen the movie.


----------



## Azer the Blue (Jul 24, 2005)

*I'm interested*

I'm new here, but I'd like to play in your campaign if you're still accepting players.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> I assume that since this is on page 3 already, you have all the players you need already .  If that is the case, could you please put me on an alternate list?  If you do have room, I'd love to join up and kill some bugs.
> 
> I do not have the rpg book, but I have read the novel and seen the movie.





You are ahead of me than.  I have not seen the movie nor read the book.  And my military knowledge is 20th century.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 25, 2005)

My military strategic and tactical knowledge consists of this: If fifty thousand of you chappies run at the wall, enough of you might survive the rocks to take the city.


----------



## Einan (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmm..  We are definitely going to need to work on squad tactics, eh?

Einan, whose experience with tactics involves saying "GET 'EM!" at the top of his lungs periodically


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Hmm..  We are definitely going to need to work on squad tactics, eh?
> 
> Einan, whose experience with tactics involves saying "GET 'EM!" at the top of his lungs periodically




Not bad 14th century tactics.


----------



## kyloss (Jul 25, 2005)

Where my tactics are"Nuke 'em from orbit. It's the only way to be sure."


----------



## Einan (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm a killer in the 14th century.  I got mad skillz.  

Darn the fact I'm currently residing in the 21st.

Einan


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok, people have posted characters in the Rogue Gallery thread. Who was waiting on me to build their characters!


----------



## kyloss (Jul 25, 2005)

I think it was me, I just wasn't sure on going towards neo dog or psy in future- so build like neodog type but with psy feat and we can just wing it I guess.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Ok, people have posted characters in the Rogue Gallery thread. Who was waiting on me to build their characters!




Not I, says the guy who copied pvt. Rock's exam papers.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Not I, says the guy who copied pvt. Rock's exam papers.




Just as a note, that as you copied Rock over more or less verbatim that you have some mistakes on your character… The ones I saw…

Your Defense = 10 +Dex Mod (+3) +Class Defense (+1) +Armor bonus (+9) = 23
Your Initiative = Dex Mod (+3) + Class bonus (+1), +Armor Bonus (+1) = +5
Your BAB = +1, so your Melee is +5, and your Ranged is +4
Your Saving Throws are Fort = 2 + Con Bonus (+3), Reflex = 1 +Dex (+3) and Will = 0 +Wis (+1)

You DON’T have to take Brawl as a Feat and if you did not it would give Rock ONE thing that he could do better  Some suggestions are Burst Fire, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, etc. most any from D20 Modern 

Your Weapons = Combat Knife +5 Attack bonus, Damage 1d4+4
Your Pistol is +4 attack bonus and damage 2d6+3*
Your Rifle is +4 attack bonus and damage 2d8+3*

*In Starship Troopers you get to add your Dex bonus to Damage with Ranged attacks 

If you do take the Brawling Feat your attack bonus with Unarmed is +6 and damage is 1d6+4


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just as a note, that as you copied Rock over more or less verbatim that you have some mistakes on your character… The ones I saw…
> 
> ....You DON’T have to take Brawl as a Feat and if you did not it would give Rock ONE thing that he could do better  Some suggestions are Burst Fire, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, etc. most any from D20 Modern
> 
> ....




I thought about not taking it, but than I realized that my guy would have that feat.  Growing up repressed in a poor section of town, looking at gang violence as a way to a better life.  You bet brawling would be a primary asset.

Thanks on the other points, I will go fix them.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok that's cool BUT then if *Gomez* does not mind I am going to switch my attributes around and go for something a bit different... do we have a want-to-be Sniper or Medic in the team yet? I will probably go for something like that if that is cool


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ok that's cool BUT then if *Gomez* does not mind I am going to switch my attributes around and go for something a bit different... do we have a want-to-be Sniper or Medic in the team yet? I will probably go for something like that if that is cool




I already copied the info I need, go ahead. 

Actually, I had fixed everything but one or two things you mentioned.  But those are fixed as well.  Thank you.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> I think it was me, I just wasn't sure on going towards neo dog or psy in future- so build like neodog type but with psy feat and we can just wing it I guess.






Kyloss,
Here is the guy that I worked up for you. Look him/her over and tell me if you want anything changed. I kinda went for a possible neo-dog handler. 


Age: 
Height: 
Hair: 
Eyes: 
Weight: 
Call Sign: 


STATS:
Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 17 (+3)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 15 (+2)

Hit points: 14
Action points: 7
Initiative: +5 (+1 class +3 Dex +1 armor)
Prestige: +1
Melee: +2 (+1 base +1 Str)
Ranged: +4 (+1 base +3 Dex)
Defense Value: 23 (10 base+1 class+3 Dex+ 9 armor) Flat Footed: 19, No Armor: 14
Movement: 35 ft base

Saves:
Fort: +4 (+2 base +2 Con)
Ref: +4 (+1 base +3 Dex)
Will: +1 (0 base +1 Wis)

Feats: Burst, Point Blank Shot, Track.
Class abilities: On the Bounce

Languages: English, 

Skills: 28 skill points

Athletics: +5 (4 ranks + 1 Str)
Computer Use: +6 (2 ranks +2 Int)
Drive: +5 (2 ranks + 3 dex)
Handle Animal: +4 (2 ranks +2 Cha)*
Knowledge: (Tactics): +4 (2 ranks + 2 Int)
Perception: +5 (4 ranks + 1 Wis)
Persuasion: +6 (4 ranks + 2 Cha)
Stealth: +7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)
Survival: +5 (4 ranks + 1 Wis)

*Cross Class Skill


Equipment:

Morita TW-203-a (+4 Attack Bonus, Damage 2d8+3, Crit 20, Range 125 ft., Burst, Rof S,A, Mag 30.
Morita TW-102-s (+4 Attack Bonus, Damage 2d6+3, Crit 20, Range 50 ft, Rof S, Mag 15.
Combat Knife (+2 Attack Bonus, Damage 1d4+1, Crit 19-20, Range 20 ft.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez - you are still going to allow us ONE cross-class skill to be class skill from Advanced Training right? Just want to make sure


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Gomez - you are still going to allow us ONE cross-class skill to be class skill from Advanced Training right? Just want to make sure





Yes.

 If you look at Kyloss' character that I built, I made Persuasion a class skill to help him get the neo-dog handler prestige class.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> If you look at Kyloss' character that I built, I made Persuasion a class skill to help him get the neo-dog handler prestige class.




Ops I missed that one! 

Now a Question - do we have a Medic like in the group? As I am thinking on changing Rock over to a Medic or Sniper like character


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops I missed that one!
> 
> Now a Question - do we have a Medic like in the group? As I am thinking on changing Rock over to a Medic or Sniper like character




Right now I don't see any PC"s with any good healing skills. If you don't have one in the squad, I will make sure that at least one of the NPC squad members will have some medic skills.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Right now I don't see any PC"s with any good healing skills. If you don't have one in the squad, I will make sure that at least one of the NPC squad members will have some medic skills.




Naw modifying Rock right now 

Ops to add... I don't have my book on me but what is the DC to Requisition a Medikit


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Naw modifying Rock right now
> 
> Ops to add... I don't have my book on me but what is the DC to Requisition a Medikit




The DC for a Medikit is 15. Though one would most likely be available to the squad during a combat drop.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

As for the players in the game, I am going with the 6 that have posted their characters includling Kyloss. That will give us 6 players plus 4 NPC's to round out the squad. All the PC's will start out as privates straight out of Boot camp. If you want to already know another PC from boot that is fine with me. 

Once everyone's characters are finished, we will get this game rolling.


----------



## Einan (Jul 27, 2005)

Hoohah!  Let's kill us some bugs!

Nails


----------



## Falkus (Jul 27, 2005)

Say, one question. Is this the just, noble, proud Federation of the book, or is the fascist, brutal, more meat for the grinder federation of the movies?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Say, one question. Is this the just, noble, proud Federation of the book, or is the fascist, brutal, more meat for the grinder federation of the movies?





Some people would say that they are one in the same. Well let's not get to carried away with politics. Let's say that it is a bending of all three: book, movie, and cgi.


----------



## Einan (Jul 27, 2005)

"Forward, the Light Brigade!"
 Was there a man dismay'd?
 Not tho' the soldier knew






 Someone had blunder'd:
_ Their's not to make reply,
 Their's not to reason why,
 Their's but to do and die:_
 Into the valley of Death





 Rode the six hundred.

Einan


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

My 2 cents:

I would like to know some people from basic.  Who would that be?

Also, Karl Green, I would hope you keep rock like he is.  I need a gung ho MI grunt to follow and set the example for me.  If not you, who could I follow like that?


FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not.  It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I keep the really high CON base and added with his high WIS (will), to better reflect why he is called "Rock" but he is still gun-ho, it is just now that he is short and "Feisty" instead of big and rocking 

NOTE also the way the RPG is presented, it is up to the GM on what type of Federation exists, which is pretty cool


----------



## Einan (Jul 27, 2005)

Plus, we are all gung ho MI troopers now.  Comes with the basic training.  They pipe it into your head while you sleep, along with the words to the Halls of Montezuma.

Einan


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Plus, we are all gung ho MI troopers now.  Comes with the basic training.  They pipe it into your head while you sleep, along with the words to the Halls of Montezuma.
> 
> Einan




Ear plugs......Either those approved at the rifle range or modified cigarette butts.


----------



## Einan (Jul 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Ear plugs......Either those approved at the rifle range or modified cigarette butts.




And Pokey gets his nickname: Nicotine Ear!  Or Smoke Ears.  Or Lung Cancer Charlie.  The list really is endless.

Einan


----------



## Falkus (Jul 27, 2005)

> Ear plugs......Either those approved at the rifle range or modified cigarette butts.




Heretic! Traitor! Die in the name of the Emperor! *Blam*

Oops, wrong universe of war.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> And Pokey gets his nickname: Nicotine Ear!  Or Smoke Ears.  Or Lung Cancer Charlie.  The list really is endless.
> 
> Einan





I wonder if Gomez can GM a fight that occured between our two PCs?  Something tells me even if you where a priest, it would not be a pretty sight.


----------



## Einan (Jul 28, 2005)

Did I miss something?  Why are our characters fighting again?

Einan


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?  Why are our characters fighting again?
> 
> Einan





Did you misread the nicknames you would try to give my PC?


----------



## Einan (Jul 28, 2005)

Let me get this straight: your slacker pc would get bent out of shape over a nickname?


Bring it on.  Of course, strictly judging by our stats and sheets, it would take about three rounds for Pokey to knock Nails out.  I don't think we need a DM for this.  Nails might land a couple punches, but he doesn't hit nearly as hard as Pokey.  So, let's say three rounds, leaving Nails with a broken nose and buying the beer on the next shoreleave.  Of course, Nails is used to getting the crap kicked out of him, so he'd slap Pokey on the back and announce loudly to the bar that his new nickname is Touchy.  

Einan


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight: your slacker pc would get bent out of shape over a nickname?
> 
> Einan





You bet your preaching lovely rear-end.  

It has to do with pride and repression.  Here is a poor waif, that sees gang life as the only way out of a ghetto.  He gets caught and is sentenced to life as a MI.  He does not want to be a soldier so he is a slacker.  But if a fellow student trys to insult him he will resort to what he knows....fighting.

I mentioned small thin scars on his abdomen.....If you guess those are the results of knife fights you would be correct.


----------



## Einan (Jul 28, 2005)

Bring it on. Of course, strictly judging by our stats and sheets, it would take about three rounds for Pokey to knock Nails out. I don't think we need a DM for this. Nails might land a couple punches, but he doesn't hit nearly as hard as Pokey. So, let's say three rounds, leaving Nails with a broken nose and buying the beer on the next shoreleave. Of course, Nails is used to getting the crap kicked out of him, so he'd slap Pokey on the back and announce loudly to the bar that his new nickname is Touchy.

Einan

PS And Nails doesn't preach.  He'll make a standing offer to counsel anyone who needs it, but he's pretty much of the opinion that God helps those who help themself.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Bring it on. Of course, strictly judging by our stats and sheets, it would take about three rounds for Pokey to knock Nails out. I don't think we need a DM for this. Nails might land a couple punches, but he doesn't hit nearly as hard as Pokey. So, let's say three rounds, leaving Nails with a broken nose and buying the beer on the next shoreleave. Of course, Nails is used to getting the crap kicked out of him, so he'd slap Pokey on the back and announce loudly to the bar that his new nickname is Touchy.
> 
> Einan
> 
> PS And Nails doesn't preach.  He'll make a standing offer to counsel anyone who needs it, but he's pretty much of the opinion that God helps those who help themself.





Touchy I like your style.  I also think that if touchy got into another fight, Pokey, would be there to pummel the other guy.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 28, 2005)

And it's at this point that Dana would take a fusion power cell, a small tank of water, some pipes, and construct an A-Team like water cannon to hose down the both of you


----------



## Einan (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmm.. MI A-Team?

I smell a sitcom!

Einan


----------



## kyloss (Jul 28, 2005)

Where as I at this point, would roll over and go back to sleep. "Whats the point of fightin each otha when we could be fightin tha bugs."


----------



## Einan (Jul 28, 2005)

Gomez,

Are we about ready to drop and kill some bugs? We're itchin' to fight.

Einan


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> Where as I at this point, would roll over and go back to sleep. "Whats the point of fightin each otha when we could be fightin tha bugs."





Basic training is x weeks of training.  The cadre has to find a way to deprogram you (civilian) and reprogram you (soldier) into something useful.  Sleep would occur but not much, as sleep deprivation is a great way to reprogram you.  Everyone would be put to their boundries and than pushed beyond them.  Everyone would be severly stressed and one way to relive that stress would be to have a fight.  

Not everyone would be stressed, and some would be more than others.  I doubt you would be able to "...roll over and go back to sleep. "Whats the point of fightin each otha when we could be fightin tha bugs."


----------



## Micar Sin (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd simply horse laugh at the two of you going at it like little girls in a slap fight.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 29, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Ok here are the people who have shown interest in the game.
> 
> Karl Green
> Ranger Rick
> ...



YIKES!
I forgot about this thread.  I don't scroll through the Talking the Talk forums much anymore 

hehe well, have fun, troopers.  Gomez is a great GM!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Gomez,
> 
> Are we about ready to drop and kill some bugs? We're itchin' to fight.
> 
> Einan




I am waiting on Kyloss to ok his character, finish him up, and post him in the Rogue Gallery Thread. 

But I don't see why we cannot get the game started today. IC thread up in a few.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

The IC thread is UP!


----------



## kyloss (Jul 29, 2005)

sorry didnt realize you were waiting for me he is up and completed


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The IC thread is UP!




Except for the pep talk, and the living quarters, and the smooth intel, your set up is nothing like when I went into combat all those years ago.  (the flying part is)


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

If your squad needs an extra body consider me interested. I don't have the books but who doesn't want to kill bugs, it should be national pasttime.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahh, Kipling.  The poetic equivalent of nails on the chalkboard, followed by yodelling.  I like to think in some form of the afterlife, he and Edgar Guest are hanging out right now.

I'll be watching this one with interest.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Except for the pep talk, and the living quarters, and the smooth intel, your set up is nothing like when I went into combat all those years ago.  (the flying part is)




Changing the LZ on the fly, that sounds more like my past.  First we are going to land than  a few hours out we find that the plane can not land, we have to than put on our parachutes and jump in like they did in WWII.


And what is in a Standard Kit?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2005)

*STANDARD OUTFIT* (encumbrance: 20lbs) 
-Combat Knife (attack +x, damage 1d4+x, crit 19-20, Rng 20ft/4sq, SZ small, Wt 1lb) 
-Brunhamm TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol (attack +x, damage 2d6+x, crit 20, Rng 50ft/10sq, ROF S, Mag 15, SZ small, Wt 3lb) 
-Morita TW-203-a Rifle (attack +x, damage 2d8+x, crit 20, Rng 125ft/25, ROF S, A (Burst), Mag 30, SZ large, Wt 7lb) 
-M-1A4 Power Armor (Def +9, DR 4, Speed: Base, Wt 190lb) 
-Combat Belt (2lb) with 3 extra clips of TW-203-a ammo (90 rounds)
-Lizard Line (3 lb) 
-Day’s worth of Food, and two Canteens (3 lb)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks.

I am offline till Monday.  Please use as you see fit.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

I am offline till Monday.  Please use my PC as you see fit.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

When your attacking or doing something skill related in the game give me a blurb of your attack bonus, skill bonus, damge, etc.

Example.
Johnny moves up and blasts the bug charging Dizz. (Single shot, AB +4, Damage 2d8+1)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 25, 2005)

Sign me back up as an alternate, Gomez. I picked up the book today and it looks awesome. I'll only join if you really need me to fill a spot. Just PM me at Groovy if you need to get my attention.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 25, 2005)

What are the mechanical affects of failing a fear save?


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> What are the mechanical affects of failing a fear save?




Failed fear save leaves you _stunned_ for one round. The next round you make another save. If you fail that then you are _frightened_. Even if you make the save you are _shaken_ for 1d4 rounds. If you are attacked in melee while _frightened_ by the what ever caused you to fail your save you become _terrified_.


----------



## Einan (Sep 5, 2005)

Is it me or did this thread all the sudden go silent?  Everyone out there okay and well?

Einan


----------



## Micar Sin (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm still here...don't know about anyone else though


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Labor day holiday....


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Offline till monday for the weekend.


----------



## Einan (Sep 8, 2005)

Is anyone online?  Gomez, chief?  You still a going concern?


----------



## Gomez (Sep 8, 2005)

I am here. 

Sorry everyone. Work has been very busy lately and I am sorry that I have slowed down on my posting. I will get things up and running again!


----------



## Einan (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad to hear you're well!  I definitely understand the work busyness angle.   We apes missed you!


----------

